# British Racing Green...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Does anyone know the Pantone value for British Racing Green, or something really close to it?

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

PMS 3435 maybe?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> PMS 3435 maybe?


Thanks, Deane! I'll have to try that and see what it ends up looking like on plastic... You wouldn't happen to have any models painted in British Racing Green, would you?



Dan


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

There's a guy over on the JL diecast boards whose screen name is pms485 because he was a graphic artist for JL and pms485 was the color of their blister pack cards. He talked about Pantone values a couple times on the board. Wonder if he would have any more info...

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> There's a guy over on the JL diecast boards whose screen name is pms485 because he was a graphic artist for JL and pms485 was the color of their blister pack cards. He talked about Pantone values a couple times on the board. Wonder if he would have any more info...
> 
> --rick


 PMS485 is actually 'blood red', as he says...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> You wouldn't happen to have any models painted in British Racing Green, would you?
> Dan


Sorry, no. I had a friend who 'did up' an MG and was obsessed about getting the colour right and 3435 sticks in the memory from those days. I'm 90% sure that was the number he chased down.

Of course it may not come out right for you as the Pantone booklets are printed on vinyl (?) and then the color is used on metal and now you want to try it on plastic.

The Pantone system is actually very impressive. I have seen printing made at Jarrolds in Norwich on 30 year old machines that comes out utterly identical to stuff printed in china a week later on a brand new machine.

So, what ya got cooking?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There are other color systems too, but they seem much more technical. I did find looking up 'british racing green' on wikipedia threw up some good stuff....


deane


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Sorry, no. I had a friend who 'did up' an MG and was obsessed about getting the colour right and 3435 sticks in the memory from those days. I'm 90% sure that was the number he chased down.
> 
> Of course it may not come out right for you as the Pantone booklets are printed on vinyl (?) and then the color is used on metal and now you want to try it on plastic.
> 
> ...


 I need the Pantone code to send to the factory. It might be one of the colors for the Cheetah...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It's 5535, sometimes refered to as Hunter Green also. See http://www.miata.net/misc/pantone.html

Here's a close RGB representation, you gotta remember though that this is relative to your display settings:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SwamperGene said:


> It's 5535, sometimes refered to as Hunter Green also. See http://www.miata.net/misc/pantone.html
> 
> Here's a close RGB representation, you gotta remember though that this is relative to your display settings:


I phoned my friend, who didn't really like recalling the MG project as it was an expensive mistake, but he had kept a lot of paperwork, bless him!

In the end he purchased two colors and had them mixed, no reference on the paperwork to Pantones (he said that is more a printing standard) but it did have BS318c codes of 226 and 227. I guess, Dan, that would not be any use to you for a asian factory?

Does seem from some searching of my own there is more than one RGB shade of British Racing Green....


Dean


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> It's 5535, sometimes refered to as Hunter Green also. See http://www.miata.net/misc/pantone.html
> 
> Here's a close RGB representation, you gotta remember though that this is relative to your display settings:


 Thanks, Gene!

Dan


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Anytime Dan. 

:dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Testors makes a nice britsh green spray paint. Maybe that's the ticket?


----------

